# 46re part question w/pic



## dogassedugly (Jan 5, 2012)

Re: Dodge ram 2001 46re auto trans, Symptom:Won't shift from park beyond Reverse. Checked and disconnected linkage, dropped pan, filter and bottom of transmission to expose the bands, etc. Noticed the "Park thrust rod" worn at end at an angle and slightly darker there. Probably from heating up. Parts dealer told me there was supposed to be a ball shape at end of rod. Other symptom: never locked up in park, always had to use the foot brake. I would like to see an exploded veiw of this area inside and maybe a photo of a proper end to the rod. Tried photographing the rod push area through the opening with a mirror, but looks like the park actuator has dropped in it's channel. I ordered the park rod, but not sure if I need to do more before installing. So far all the work has been done with the tranny in place. Had a magnet up in there and saw no shavings etc... Any advice? Photos? Exploded views? Thanks I would really appreciate it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't find an ipb but this may help
1998 Dodge Ram 46RE Teardown and Rebuild Part 1 - YouTube

And there are more videos there also.
I've never been much on Transmissions except the Chrysler 904, but I think the parts guy is correct about the ball shape, AND if it shows signs of uneven heat you may want to check the cooling system for the transmission


----------



## Burningitre (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi, i was wondering if you ever got this resolved? im seeming to have the same exact problem and have found no info, and am kinda stumped at the moment.


----------



## dogassedugly (Jan 5, 2012)

Burningitre said:


> Hi, i was wondering if you ever got this resolved? im seeming to have the same exact problem and have found no info, and am kinda stumped at the moment.


I could not get the end of the park thrust rod out of the transmission without taking the transmission off the truck, so I removed the new park thrust rod from the shift controller and re installed it without the rod. It still shifts, but of course will not go into park. I just use the emergency brake to park the vehicle. I got it back on the road without completely removing the transmission. It is winter and I worked on it outside. I hope this will help you figure your issue out. peace


----------



## Burningitre (Feb 28, 2012)

dogassedugly said:


> I could not get the end of the park thrust rod out of the transmission without taking the transmission off the truck, so I removed the new park thrust rod from the shift controller and re installed it without the rod. It still shifts, but of course will not go into park. I just use the emergency brake to park the vehicle. I got it back on the road without completely removing the transmission. It is winter and I worked on it outside. I hope this will help you figure your issue out. peace


So your saying part of your park rod broke off? because im looking at pics of other park rods and mine is just flat at the end others have like a total different end. Im gonna get a mirror and look into it. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## dogassedugly (Jan 5, 2012)

Burningitre said:


> So your saying part of your park rod broke off? because im looking at pics of other park rods and mine is just flat at the end others have like a total different end. Im gonna get a mirror and look into it. Thanks for the reply!


Okay, yes, on the end of the park rod there should be wedge shaped roller like a bearing. This piece is placed at the very end of the rod and somehow pressed as a rivet would be. My wedge shaped roller had come off the original park rod. I see it back through the opening on the drivers side of the transmission, it seems to be lodged behind the pawl (that is the part that locks into the park slot). It doesn't seem like it will come out unless I roll my truck, so It won't cause more damage to the tranny in my opinion. I removed the new park rod from the shift controller, reinstalled everything without the park rod I ordered and got my truck back on to the road. I could not get the new park rod into place more than likely because of the broken off wedge shaped roller still lodged in the pawl.

I hope this helps. 

Hey I need to replace seals on the steering gearbox as well. Any one done this yet? When I order the kit, will I have to entirely tear down the steering gearbox to replace all the seals? Any comments, advice, or pictures? Thanks a million. peace


----------

